# Lighting and Sex



## BeaArthur (Feb 21, 2005)

hey all,

Can anyone tell me if lighting can affect the sex of the plant?

Here's what I've been trying:

-One seed at a time
-fluorescent bulb (energy efficient replacement bulb) for both veg and flowering
-seed in a one-gallon pot with adequate drainage
-tried vegging 24/7 and 20on+4off
-flower the normal 12-12

I've had 4 startups and 4 males (somehow I was lucky and got no duds. lucky is a loose term of course...)

The only thing I can think of is the lighting. The humidity is good. The temp is good. I've tried with and without nutes. I just don't get why I'm not getting any ladies???

I've done alot of reading, nothing comes up on it.

help? anyone?


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 21, 2005)

maybe you just had 4 males to begin with.  usually you will have 50% male to female ratio.  if you got a pack of 10, you may have "luckily" picked out some males.  keep on tryin, you should get a female eventually.  your next 4 startups may all be females.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 21, 2005)

veg with floros and flower with a 250 hps try that and see what you get


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 22, 2005)

when flowering.  make sure dark cycle remains 100% dark for all 12 hours.
any light can stress them into males.  i flower all the time with flouros and always get at least 50% girls. try again, its just luck.


----------



## BeaArthur (Feb 24, 2005)

hey thanks for the advice...

I decided to let the baby go for a couple more days. I figure: nothing lost if its male, and I'm only growing one plant at once. Turns out, this one went hermy on me. Under normal circomstances, I'd yank it out of the ground, but this is the first chance at bud it 5 tries (nearly 4 months).

All I have to do now is keep on top of yanking the male "balls" off each time I see one.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 24, 2005)

once its a male you cant make it female you should just kill it and start over with what you have learned you'll be more sucessful this time 

Good Luck & Happy Growing
*Cincy*


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 25, 2005)

it may show male flowers first and still be a hermie.  i had one several years back that was male and my only plant.  i let it grow to see what happened and it hermied big time.  loaded with seeds but better than pulling it and throwing it away.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 16, 2005)

you need to buy more CFs 1 wont do for on plant aim for a 100 watts and if flowering with a CF have a least 150 watts psf


----------



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

isnt there some sought of chemical that transforms the hormones of a plant to female?...a friend of mine was using it...anyone heard of it?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

The only way I know of that light can effect a plants sex is light stress during dark periods caused by light leaks.


----------



## ginger monster (Apr 24, 2006)

great site this. im just starting out i have a few clones & a few seedlins ive had them all together under a 250w hps lamp 24hrs for just over a week all the clones have rootes well and the seedlins look rampant, am i on the right track and any idea how long it will take to switch to 12/12 .?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

ginger monster said:
			
		

> great site this. im just starting out i have a few clones & a few seedlins ive had them all together under a 250w hps lamp 24hrs for just over a week all the clones have rootes well and the seedlins look rampant, am i on the right track and any idea how long it will take to switch to 12/12 .?


*Hi ginger monster and welcome to the site. Clones can be put into flower once they have formed a nice rootball. IMO the longer you veg the better the yield. Your seedlings on the other hand need to veg until you see alternating nodes. This is a sign your plant is mature and ready for flower. This usually takes 3 or 4 weeks. *


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2006)

here is a great report on lighting and gettin your ratios higher. just for a good read.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2006)

GreenBandit said:
			
		

> isnt there some sought of chemical that transforms the hormones of a plant to female?...a friend of mine was using it...anyone heard of it?


 
The one I heard of his gibberlic Acid I think it is. used to make a female hermie. to produce fem'd seeds I think. but I know if you don't know what your doing it will screw some stuff up. you want to read up on it here is a link. I don't understand it much, and don't really care to. you say hermie I run away.

http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2006)

Well crap. I just realized. very old post. oh well, I'll leave up the links.


----------



## ginger monster (Apr 25, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hi ginger monster and welcome to the site. Clones can be put into flower once they have formed a nice rootball. IMO the longer you veg the better the yield. Your seedlings on the other hand need to veg until you see alternating nodes. This is a sign your plant is mature and ready for flower. This usually takes 3 or 4 weeks. *


thanx for that brothers, how often should i water them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

ginger monster said:
			
		

> thanx for that brothers, how often should i water them?


You can tell when your plants need water by sticking your finger about 2 or 3 inches in the dirt. If it is dry give them some water. Do you have drainage holes in the bottom of your pots?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey, thought I'd jump in. you want the soil to dry a bit, helps build up the root mass. Averwatering is harder to fix than underwatering. A good rule is if you stick your finger into the soil about 2 inches. if its dry its time for a watering.

Make sure your pot drains well. I've seen the top dry before and the bottom a mud-pit without good drainage. This could cuase root-rot. So make sure there are planty of holes for drainage.

edit: quick-draw B. Grunt. beat me to it. lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2006)

yep..got me on one too..O' "Queeksdraw Magrunt"..lol


----------



## ginger monster (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah plenty of holes in pots i'll use that method and see how i get on , nice one dudes


----------

